# Pin Size



## ChefCosta (May 10, 2014)

I want to rehandle a Tojiro 240 Gyuto with white corian as a going away present for one of my sous chefs. I found white Corian handle scales but I am stuck on what size pins to buy. I am looking at Jantz knifemaking supply and I everything from 1/8" to 5/16". As I understand it, many Japanese knife makers use wide pins and narrow tubes. Does anyone know what size pins and tubes Tojiro uses to attach their handles?


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 10, 2014)

You can always find a carbide drill bit in whatever pin stock size you like and make it work.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 11, 2014)

I use 1/4".


----------



## Nmko (May 11, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> I use 1/4".



+1 

For smaller handles I use 1/8".


----------



## Charon (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi ChefCosta

I'm looking into rehandling 2 Tojiros and I was wandering the same thing. What pin size did you go with? 
Can you share 1-2 pictures please?


----------



## TB_London (Jan 15, 2015)

4mm fits the holes in tojiro's I've done. Rather than relying just on pins and glue maybe consider mechanical fixings like Corby bolts or cutlers rivets


----------

